# some new compositions..not dissonant



## paulmpianist

I am a composer. well anyway i composed these pieces...http://cdbaby.com/cd/paulmulcahy

sure i would like to sell some CD's but you can listen to all the music for free. My point though, is that having worked in the musical community and haveing attended some composer's forums. I think the last century has largely abandoned harmony and melody to explore the alleged "genius of theory"

The result is World Premier = Last public performance.

I do a lot of little recitals for assisted living communities. They have been great to me.

I wish someone would perform my Concerto: Black Madonna. It is for piano and orchestra. You can hear the piano solo without orchestra. It was partly my wish to produce a lot of the dynamic and beauty that Grieg had written into his piano concerto. It always puzzles me how the modern composers have abandoned the simple kind of composing that i do, in favor of that din and dissonance that you can produce without practising.

o.k I hope someone makes some constructive criticism.

p.s. a figure skater used Queen of the Ukraine as her program music for a lot of competitions all the way to winning a championship. I wanted to make it for piano and orchestra. Also the beginning of "American Anthem" was originally an audition i performed for the Kennedy Center's Millenium stage back when you could audition live. But they didn't accept me.

I need to edit the techno at the end. its too long and not enough variety


----------



## GrizzlyChicken

I'd like to make some constructive criticism, but I don't know what to say. It all sounds good to me.


----------



## PetrB

I would, except this sounds more like generic contemporary pop music to me, so I wonder if your having placed them in a classical forum is wise as to reception, general interest, or your concerns for promoting your music. The venue, and marketplace for it, by genre, I believe to be very 'other' than a classical music category, whether this forum, YouTube, Yahoo Answers, etc.

Best of luck and best regards.


----------



## chee_zee

There's not really any constructive criticism for me to give. Queen of Poland is fantastic. You should just keep trying to get your works performed, recorded, and spread as this is legitimately good music. Have you listened to the piano music of yasunori mitsuda or reuben kee? I think someone like you would get a real kick out of their solo piano stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

What do you want me to say?

PetrB is right. Whether "the last century has largely abandoned harmony and melody to explore the alleged "genius of theory"" I doubt (hadn't Bach rather aligned himself with the "genius of theory" in the fugues of _WTC _and _The art of fugue_, amongst other works some years before the start of C20?). However, what all listeners have a right to expect, whatever style or genre adopted by a composer, is a spark of originality. I am afraid that, for all your espousal of harmony and melody, I don't hear anything interesting in the admittedly brief bits I sampled.

I think you need to stretch yourself - compositionally move outside your comfort zone.


----------

